# groin pain dx ?



## elisaarb (Jun 10, 2010)

Patient presents to Pain Mgmt for tx of groin pain status post Heart Cath.  What is the correct dx code for groin pain in this situation....789.0?  HELP


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 11, 2010)

Groin pain
       Lower right
 789.03
      Lower left
 789.04

Per this link 

http://www.aceanesthesiapain.com/services.asp?service=19


----------

